# 3G Updates?



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi All,

Due to house rentals, moves etc. we are in a temporary situation where we do not have an installed phone line/broadband at my premises. To d/l listings I go to my parents once a week to utilise their internet connection.

I have TiVo connected (via ethernet) to my Vista PC through a Netgear router. The PC now has internet access through a 3G dongle and I was wondering if there was anyway to utilise this to d/l listings to TiVo.

Looking through past threads, it looks as if I need to set up ICS but is this possible with Vista? A potted guide would be very useful.

Many thanks,

Martin


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Set-up-a-computer-to-computer-ad-hoc-network


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. If I follow the instructions on that site, step 1 & 2 are fine but I don't get the option to do step 3 "Set up an ad hoc (computer-to-computer) network". I get 4 options; Internet, Wireless router, dial-up or Workplace. Am I doing something wrong?

I am just trying to find out if it is possible to do what I am attempting.

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Why an ad hoc network?

Just use ICS on Vista:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Using-ICS-Internet-Connection-Sharing

(haven't done 3g ICS on Vista personally, but have done it with XP in the past - just right click the 3g connection and select share...).


----------



## Olly (Sep 29, 2001)

martink0646 said:


> I am just trying to find out if it is possible to do what I am attempting.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Martin


It definitely is possible. My Brother in law uses a Vodafone dongle + laptop with a TiVo on his boat.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Olly said:


> It definitely is possible. My Brother in law uses a Vodafone dongle + laptop with a TiVo on his boat.


Is your brothers laptop Vista or XP? It seems that with XP it is easy to do this but not so easy on Vista (I think it is part of the general dumbing down of OS's e.g. telnet is enabled on XP but not out of the box on Vista).

When I try to share my 3g dongle (dial-up) connection, I lose the connection to the router and the wired network fails along with the "Not Responding" error message on the network program. It seems as though my PC only likes one network connection at a time? I have both TiVo and the PC connected to the same router so the connection is wired and not wireless.

I am sure I am doing something wrong, but any further suggestions would be v.welcome. As it is, I am falling back on going to my parents once a week with TiVo to 'fill it up' (using language my parents understand).

Martin


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Olly said:


> It definitely is possible. My Brother in law uses a Vodafone dongle + laptop with a TiVo on his boat.


Slightly strange question, but does he make fudge?

Ran into a guy (not quite literally) on the canal near the Anderton Boat Lift who sold fudge from his boat. Got talking and he used a Voda dongle with his lappie. His accent sounded quite Wirral-like.


----------

